# is 21.3% fat too fat?



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

I am currently 12 stone (5'10"). My Body Fat is 21.3%

About a year ago I was 11st 5lbs and 13% (and stronger than I am now!)

I had a long break from training (Last October until this April).

I have been bulking up and that is going quite well (body-fat actually went down a bit while weight stayed same last week for instance).

Just wondering when it might be a good time to cut a bit. I am feeling a bit chubby after a days' eating (although it never seems quite so bad in the morning!)

mark


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

MrGum said:


> I am currently 12 stone (5'10"). My Body Fat is 21.3%
> 
> About a year ago I was 11st 5lbs and 13% (and stronger than I am now!)
> 
> ...


exactly same situation mate

thats why its good to have a good breakfast even for the sake of feeling bigger, con does it too, he has a morning shake, a good 200 carbs if i remember right

in terms of when to cut i cant say, my bf may have gone up but i dont feel anywhere near cutting

i wouldnt cut just yet mate, but thats an opinion of someone whos been training seriously since march lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

depends, no one can give you the awnser really, i felt out of shape and fat at 15% even though weighed next to nothing.


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

What are you using to measure your bodyfat?


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I am using a machine in Boots to measure the BF.

Probably I will stick with the current plan as I am getting stronger.

mark


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

you are not 21%

if it were measured correctly it would be far less

21% is an issue in terms of health for males and may hinder gains too


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Thanks LS, that makes me feel better - just having a bit of a motivational wobble.


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

totally agree with lost soul if thats you in your avvie then try another 10%


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

wheres the best place tp purchase a correct and good quality fat measurer?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

ebay. calipers are probably the best thing. I personally dont measure bf%


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

brickhoused said:


> wheres the best place tp purchase a correct and good quality fat measurer?


£10000000000s and 100000000000000000s on a dunk pool, beyond that?

www.argos.co.uk not the section for scales but the section for mirrors



Ollie B said:


> ebay. calipers are probably the best thing. I personally dont measure bf%


they will measure skin fold sums rather than BF and are equally useless in the wrong hands and for the larger person and for the person with abnormal fat deposit distribution and hydrated and and and

mirror and clothes, maybe a tape measure too...thats all thats needed


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

The avatar is me - but that was last summer. Here's a recent picture.

So ... how fat am I? :whistling:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Predicting bf% is hard as you may hold lots on lower back and legs and of course lean muscle brings the figure down.

From that I would say 15/16%..but:

focus on building muscle rather than how fat you are or are not

this will lower body fat %

this process though is slow and not an excuse to pile everything down your throat


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Thanks again Lost Soul.

My diet is sensible (I think) certainly I am not gaining excessively.

I am definitely getting stronger, so on with the bulking :thumb:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Lost Soul, you mentioned the dunk bath to measure body fat.

I dont understand how that works ?

How would the bath determine whats fat and muscle etc ?


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

MrGum said:


> Thanks for the replies. I am using a machine in Boots to measure the BF.
> 
> Probably I will stick with the current plan as I am getting stronger.
> 
> mark


Mate the machines are totally wrong.

Look at this picture of me, according to 'the machine' i am 19% bodyfat in this picture...what do you think?

Calipers are a load of crap aswell, im a qualified pt, i know how to use calipers, they are a load of complete rubbish.

The only thing that counts is the mirror.

If i look at myself in the mirror pre contest and see a massive shredded physaique but the 'machine' at boots tells me im 17% bodyfat, you think i'll care?

Lol...NO!

Those machines are totally useless mate, just go by the mirror...afterall this iswhat you see in real life.

19% bodyfat according to 'the machine' :whistling:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> Lost Soul, you mentioned the dunk bath to measure body fat.
> 
> *I dont understand how that works ?*


Really? you having problems with liquids and measurements? I cannot for the life of me believe that to be the case



> How would the bath determine whats fat and muscle etc


the bouency of certain tissues and fluids in the body will differ underwater compared to on land


----------

